# The December Girls - Hope, Pepper, and Indy



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Pictures of the December due girls from today.

Hope, due December 5th




























Indy, due December 9th




























Pepper, due December 8th


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looking very good --- such long hair they have already!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like indy's pants


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm glad they've got their coats coming in nice, because we're having a freeze tonight. And yesterday it was 80!!! Can you believe it?

I wouldn't be surprised to see trips out of Pepper or Indy again. They both had trips last time. 

Indy's britches are the cutest. They all look a bit rough to me, I think I need to adjust their minerals or something. I'm going to try adding BOSS as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin: 

.... thank God for the hair growth.. :thumbup: ...the temps are really cold and they will need it..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you are right with expecting multiples from Indy and Pepper....though Hope might surprise you with twins. Each have very nice looking udders coming in too..I can't wait to see them full!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I sure hope Hope gives me my doeling(s) this year. She had twin bucklings last year, and twin bucklings (and a stillborn) the year before. She is the epitome of what I aim for. Excellent hooves, easy keeper, never sick, worm resistant, a decent size and a good milker. So I want to retain her daughters!

Come on Hopie, gimmie some girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm....since all 3 girls are bred to Roadhouse...I really hope he throws the girls for you.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Me too, especially since I lost out on the chance to buy him. (Long story I'm not happy about)

Girls, girls, girls, please! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love their coats, they look soooo warm! Indy looks sooo deep, does she waddle when she walks? hehe... Our first doe due at the beginning of Jan is deep and is really starting to walk funny, poor girl!
Anyway, so excited for your upcoming kids, here's hoping Hope gives you some does!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yes poor Indy!! She comes from a line of does who produce huge multiples. She was out of quints herself, and had triplets as a FF. And she's a small girl so that belly nearly drags the ground. She has a nice little udder though and milks out well. 

Hope's had some slightly discharge here and there...I wonder if she's going to make me wait until her final due date like last year


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like they are coming along. Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Lots of babies soon! ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope's udder has really filled. Maybe she won't wait until the last minute this year, lol!

Indy has a nice udder. Pepper's could use some real filling but it's getting there.

Lots of active babies rolling around in tummies, I love it.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

see if any of them have a buck odor between the horns. If so then possible baby boy. 

Tom


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lol! Hope didn't have ANY buck smell at all last year and had twin bucklings sooooooo.....lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sniff her again...if she smells bucky, she might be backwards and give you those girls!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

LOL! I did today. I sniffed all three of them! 

They all smell like...goats hahaha. Nothing else. No buck smell. I have a sensitive nose and only smelled vaguely damp goat. (It's been raining a bit today hehe)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

All three are very miserable girls. Well except Hope, she's her normal spoiled self.

All three have very loose ligaments. Indy's are nearly gone and Hope's can barely be felt. Hope's udder has tightened some, Indy's is nice and full, Pepper still needs to fill. 

I had a dream last night Hope gave me the most gorgeous doeling. Think it'll come true? She prefers to go into labor around 3pm so we'll have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...I hope she does give you that :kidred: , I also hope it's soon!!!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

any updates on the 3 girls??? :wave: Hope all is going well and one of them gives you the baby girls you want. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Nothing today. Maybe Hope will decide tomorrow is a nice day? LOL


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Make sure you have all the necessary stuff ready for the new baabies. Iodine, clean terry cloth rags, etc...


Good luck.
Tom


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good luck! I cant wait to see pictures! Keep us posted..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope they dont all start pushing at the same time....but I do hope they start popping those babies out soon. Thinking pink


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope has a full udder and the barest ligaments. Indy has a full udder and just about no ligaments. Pepper has NO ligaments but not nearly a full udder.

They're going to drive me crazy...with my luck they WILL all start to push them kiddos out at once LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any updates yet ? :hug:


----------

